# Can riders rate drivers after a trip has been canceled? Can riders infer who rated them less than 5?



## Joseph_P_Brenner (Jul 27, 2015)

1. If the driver cancels the trip, can the rider still rate the driver? What if the trip was canceled by the driver before he even picked up the riders? What about after picking up the riders?

2. If I rate a rider less than 5 stars, can the rider infer it was me? I'm afraid of retaliation.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No, No, Yes and ...


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Neither parties can rate each other unless the driver starts and ends the trip.
If driver cancels the trip before starting it both parties looses the privilege of rating.
The rider can cancel a trip at anytime even during a trip but rider will loose the privilege of rating.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

zMann said:


> Neither parties can rate each other unless the driver starts and ends the trip.
> If driver cancels the trip before starting it both parties looses the privilege of rating.
> The rider can cancel a trip at anytime even during a trip but rider will loose the privilege of rating.


Are you sure a rider can cancel during a trip?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

tomabq said:


> Are you sure a rider can cancel during a trip?


Yes. I can confirm a rider can cancel DURING a started trip. Don't know if rider can rate after cancelling. I think they would be able to rate, because I had to rate the rider after they cancelled.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

DocT said:


> Yes. I can confirm a rider can cancel DURING a started trip. Don't know if rider can rate after cancelling. I think they would be able to rate, because I had to rate the rider after they cancelled.


Doesn't make sense, does it? What was the reason they cancelled? Hopefully you gave them a 1. I have tried to cancel after I started the ride and then found out there were more than 4 people. Once the driver starts the ride we can't cancel. Unless you know a way.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

A pax n


Joseph_P_Brenner said:


> 1. If the driver cancels the trip, can the rider still rate the driver? What if the trip was canceled by the driver before he even picked up the riders? What about after picking up the riders?
> 
> 2. If I rate a rider less than 5 stars, can the rider infer it was me? I'm afraid of retaliation.


A pax needs to make an effort to see their rating. I doubt most pax care much about their rating whatsoever. Many may not be aware drivers also rate pax. In a sense you should fear retaliatory ratings from pax, but it will not be over ho you rated them unless I suppose you threatened to rate them low during the trip.

Try to tone defuse your fear of retaliation, that can become paralytic and cause you to make poor decisions through second guessing. The way a driver is rated isn't always rational....... Uber is screwing with your fear of uncertainty and using it to control you. Good luck.


----------



## Arevalo (Oct 5, 2015)

Only are able to be rated the trips you finished. And not all the trips are rated by paxs. But all the finished trips are rated by drivers.

The only way the pax know who rated them is watching the driver rating him. If the pax watch all the time people rating with a 5.

Example: rider takes 3 trips, rider saw three 5 star rating. The 4th trip dont watch the rating. At 5th ride asks the driver by his general rating, the driver says "4stars dear pax". The rider will know who started him with 1star. 

But that kind of -1 star riders- are so stupids and the cant calculate this...


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

zMann said:


> Neither parties can rate each other unless the driver starts and ends the trip.
> If driver cancels the trip before starting it both parties looses the privilege of rating.
> The rider can cancel a trip at anytime even during a trip but rider will loose the privilege of rating.


This is untrue. If a rider cancels the trip during the trip he/she still has the privilege to rate driver.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not so sure about this,every and I mean ever time I rate a pax low.. My rating takes a hit...


----------

